# 2006 X Trail Rear Strut



## Supercamario (Jan 21, 2019)

Hey, looking for the rear strut mounting bolt torque specs for a 2006 X Trail.Both upper and lower bolts.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://ownersmanuals2.com/nissan/x-trail-2006-repair-manual-rear-suspension-section-rsu-38606

Download this section and then look at page five. The torque specs are indicated next to the wrench symbol, and the last number inside the brackets is the ft-lb torque settings.

So, for example, the 3 top bolts require -- 48 ft-lb of torque

The two lower 19mm bolts require 87 ft-lb

the tie rod end --33 ft-lb

And the center strut bolt ---54 ft-lb

Good luck with the strut change. I have to do my rear ones soon. Ordered the parts Friday from Rockauto. For anyone trying to find strut boots with a bump stop, KYB 108 ( for a 2004 Nissan Murano) will fit the X trail.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> For anyone trying to find strut boots with a bump stop, KYB 108 ( for a 2004 Nissan Murano) will fit the X trail.


Thanks Quadraria

Mines are in pieces but no leaks from the strut. 

I had the heat shield above the resonator rattling and had to take it out, will reinstall it in time with larger washers. 

Also took the solonoid valve at the evaporative box out and test it, this winter it was throwing a code but since the weather is warmer no more codes.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Otomodo,
I have that same heat shield under my front porch. Was going to try and find a way to reinstall it, but it been almost a year without and I can't see the difference so I am not going to bother.
My rear struts especially the back right one have been on the way out for a while now, but now it is leaking, and the boot is shredded. Looking forward to replacing those and rediscovering how the Xy should drive!


----------



## Supercamario (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks for the info much appreciated.?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

otomodo said:


> Thanks Quadraria
> 
> Mines are in pieces but no leaks from the strut.
> 
> ...


Since i couldn't edit it, i quote i.









The holes have about 26mm diameter.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Oops on the strut boot. Just got them and they do not fit. They are too narrow. I think going to use KYB SB104 that I used for the front ones. 
Can't find OE style ones here. Its a drag because both KYB and Monroe offer kits with 2 boots inside in the European market, but they are not available in Canada.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, finally I just ordered Febest ones from Partsouq. $49 Cdn total including DHL courier costs. Pretty much the same as Rock Auto would charge for other KYB ones including delivery if ordering just those. Seeing I have no idea about sizes from pictures and was going crazy looking at the KYB catalog, I just gave up and went for OE style ones. Should get them in a week.

https://partsouq.com/en/search/all?q=NSHBT30R

Now I am stuck with these others that fit all sorts of Nissans that use rear shocks--which is pretty much all of them. The X trail 
seems to be a very rare Nissan that has struts at all four corners.
Not worth sending back to rock auto for a $29 refund when it costs almost $21 to ship them back to their Phoenix warehouse.
Mind you NAPA sells them for $39.43 each, so maybe I should put them for sale on Kijiji for $30 for both of them.

https://www.napacanada.com/en/p/KYXSB108


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

FYI for anyone ordering from PartSouq the deal is less apparent when DHL charges you less than $2 for duty, $3 and change for taxes, and adds a 17$ service fee for the pleasure. Finally, the total cost for the two boots was over $70...

Good news is that they are good quality rubber and identical to OE. The boot fits into the assembly with a pressure fit ( soapy water needed). There is a possibility that KYBSB104 will fit (as it does for the front ones), but I cannot guaranty it and KYB North America cannot say. 

Anyhow after a bit of frustration, both original rear struts have been changed. The old original ones were shot and the right one was leaking. Its obviously improved cornering and braking, but it's not a night and day difference. I am rather impressed with how long the originals lasted.

I was happy that it gave me a chance to check the top of the rear wheel well, as on the UK forum a number of posters have had severe rusting requiring body work to fix in the rear wheel well. Mine had some minor surface rust that I was able to take a metal brush to, and paint with some rust paint. Figured I may as well be proactive while the strut was out. One of the bonuses of doing the work yourself...
FYI rusting of the rear wheel housing seems to occur with X trails that have mud and wet grasses coating the area around the strut mount, blocking drainage channels and trapping humidity. Power washing them every so often will keep that to a minimum.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

For fun just called the Gatineau dealership for the price of the boots. Get this, a new rear Nissan strut is 222.62 + Tx or 183.18 for the value line one they sell, while the cost of a new Nissan rubber strut boot ( drum roll please)-- $119.35 each.

That is more than 50% of the cost of a new top of the line strut, or 2/3 of the cost of the value line. Even the part department guy thought that was nuts.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Gotta love Nissan dealer pricing. It's almost as bad as BMW.


----------

